# System won't shutdown - Leopard



## cpharvey (Nov 3, 2007)

Great night this is for trouble-shooting.

I just upgraded from Tiger to Leopard and now when the machine shuts down or reboots... it doesn't. It just hangs with a black screen as though it's shut down but it won't restart unless I pull the battery out.

When it reboots it complains of crashing due to X and wants to report this to Apple.. This has happened everytime so far.

Anyone else seeing this??

All I can say so far is Leopard is buggy as hell.


Sat Nov  3 21:46:52 2007
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001A7BED): Kernel trap at 0x519afbdc, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x58000550, CR3: 0x01060000, CR4: 0x000006e0
EAX: 0x006eb918, EBX: 0x58000000, ECX: 0x00507444, EDX: 0x03010555
CR2: 0x58000550, EBP: 0x40957cb8, ESI: 0x03ea3000, EDI: 0x519b1a88
EFL: 0x00010206, EIP: 0x519afbdc, CS:  0x00000008, DS:  0x0013000c
Error code: 0x00000000

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x40957b08 : 0x12b0e1 (0x4555b4 0x40957b3c 0x133238 0x0) 
0x40957b58 : 0x1a7bed (0x45e568 0x519afbdc 0xe 0x45dd24) 
0x40957c38 : 0x19e517 (0x40957c58 0x3ea3000 0x3ea3000 0x0) 
0x40957c50 : 0x519afbdc (0xe 0x130048 0x519b000c 0x4095000c) 
0x40957cb8 : 0x519ae6ab (0x519b1ac8 0x3ea3000 0x6fdfc8 0x3e75aa) 
0x40957ce8 : 0x519ae72e (0x3ea3000 0x709720 0x3ea3000 0x8e3f1c) 
0x40957d08 : 0x40aa2d (0x48d8700 0x0 0x3ea3000 0x3e81d9) 
0x40957d38 : 0x40b622 (0x3ea3000 0x4078000 0x0 0x3ea3000) 
0x40957d78 : 0x40f74c (0x3ea3000 0x3c01c40 0x0 0xffffffff) 
0x40957dc8 : 0x40f8ff (0x3e3ad00 0x7 0x1 0x3e840c) 
0x40957de8 : 0x619606 (0x3e3ad00 0x3 0x1 0x3e33400) 
0x40957e08 : 0xc55b02 (0x3e3ad00 0x3 0x0 0x3e33d00) 
0x40957e28 : 0xc55c89 (0x3e33400 0x633064 0x1 0x8bf2e0) 
0x40957e68 : 0xc51e04 (0x3e33400 0x203e1e36 0x40957ec8 0x2) 
0x40957ea8 : 0xc538f1 (0x3e36e00 0xc526e8 0x1 0x0) 
0x40957ed8 : 0x412cae (0x3e36e00 0x0 0x3e36e00 0x3e36e00) 
	Backtrace continues...
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.baltaks.driver.DoubleCommand(1.6.2)@0x519ad000->0x519b1fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily(1.5)@0x6d2000
         com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub(3.0.3)@0xc50000->0xc5afff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.0.3)@0x60c000
         com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.0.3)@0x60c000->0x633fff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9A581

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.0.0: Tue Oct  9 21:35:55 PDT 2007; root:xnu-1228~1/RELEASE_I386
System model name: MacBookPro1,1 (Mac-F425BEC8)


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 3, 2007)

Try unplugging all USB devices except your keyboard and mouse.  It's crashing in the USB driver.


----------



## cpharvey (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, that's strange I don't have any USB devices connected to it. In fact most of the time it's just sitting with nothing connected, not even a network cable.


----------



## cpharvey (Nov 4, 2007)

Well this is very weird and now fixed.

Last night it was late when I gave up so I told the MBP to shutdown. When it looked like it was down I shut the lid. Historically even though it looked like it shutdown I couldn't get it to restart without removing the battery or hitting the power button numerous times, then on reboot it would report the failure I posted above.

Last night I shutdown and then closed the lid and left it over night. This morning it booted correctly. Upon reboot it went well too, in fact I think it even booted faster.

Now I'm wondering about something during the install. The Leopard install took a couple of hours. Way longer than I expected on a fast machine. At the end of the install when it was shutting down it wanted to do something like "flush cache" or something like that. It was a slightly strange message and it suggested to me it was sync'ing something in memory or on disk.

I waited a minute before trying to start the machine again and it wouldn't restart. I think I ended up removing the battery. Now I'm wondering if a) it crashed on its shutdown after the install, or, b) it hadn't flushed correctly and required a long down period (overnight in this case).

All this is conjecture and probably not accurate at all, but certainly something wasn't quite right.

Even now it seems to boot a little faster. Yesterday it would sit at the blue screen, post Mac icon, pre login icon for about 30 seconds. Now it's back like it used to be in Tiger.

Still no Windows SMB but that's a different story.


----------



## ILoveTehMacs (Nov 5, 2007)

I had this same problem a couple days ago when I was running parallels. Windows wouldn't shut down fully and I had to force quit it. After that I tried shutting down my mac and it wouldn't so I had to hold down the power button to finally turn it off.


----------



## cpharvey (Nov 16, 2007)

This is very strange i'm now having this problem again, even though I completely removed parallels and don't have any USB devices attached.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 16, 2007)

I noticed that you are using an older version of double-command. (ver 1.6.2). Current version is 1.6.5, and there is a version available to test for Leopard.
here - 
http://doublecommand.sourceforge.net/files/DoubleCommand-1.6.6b1.dmg

User success seems to vary with that software and Leopard
http://doublecommand.sourceforge.net/


----------



## cpharvey (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you for that. I was just going around all those individual user applications upgrading them and this was one I couldn't remember where i'd gotten it from. Thank you.


----------



## cpharvey (Nov 17, 2007)

I noticed it crashed again last night after I de-installed doublecommand

	Backtrace continues...
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.baltaks.driver.DoubleCommand(1.6.2)@0x51424000->0x51428fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily(1.5)@0x6cf000
         com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub(3.0.3)@0xc37000->0xc41fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.0.3)@0x60d000
         com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.0.3)@0x60d000->0x634fff

I tried to de-install since when I tried to upgrade I just kept getting kernel panics.

To de-install I right-clicked on the icon in the preference pane and told it to remove from 'preferences'. I'm not sure this fully removed it. How else can I absolutely remove this from the system?


----------

